# Clic droit sous Win XP



## mac_fab (23 Août 2006)

Bon, je vais être ridicule, mais tant pis : comment faire des clics droit sous windows avec la souris Apple wireless Bluetooth ?? 

J'ai bien essayé le Ctrl-clic, mais nada...

Au passage, si quelqu'un pouvait me dire où se trouve l'antislash sur le clavier du MacBook, je lui en serais reconnaissant.


----------



## jeff34 (24 Août 2006)

Pour le clic droit : ctrl+Maj+clic

Pour l'antislash : ctrl+alt+8

Si tu as d'autres probl&#232;mes de touches. Faire d&#233;marrer>Tous les programmes>Accessoires>Accessibilit&#233;>Clavier visuel et tu pourra visualiser les correspondances de touches.


----------



## mac_fab (24 Août 2006)

danke, mais ni l'un ni l'autre ne fonctionne...  

par ailleurs, le clavier visuel est tout bonnement faux, puisqu'il indique plusieurs touches là où elles n'ont pas lieu d^etre... (tiens, j'arrive pas non plus à faire les accents circonflexes  )


----------



## gbogros (24 Août 2006)

J'ai le même problème. 
Control Maj Clic ne fonctionne pas non plus.


----------



## gbogros (24 Août 2006)

A priori impossible sans installer un soft...

http://www.spacetitox.info/page1/page1.html


----------



## Bigbenr (24 Août 2006)

hein? si bootcamp a été mis à jour (la version de 200 Mo), le clic droit c'est "pom de droite + clic" sous windows.


----------



## gbogros (25 Août 2006)

Bigbenr a dit:
			
		

> hein? si bootcamp a été mis à jour (la version de 200 Mo), le clic droit c'est "pom de droite + clic" sous windows.




Ah bin oui...ça ça marche ! 



Merci


----------



## jeff34 (25 Août 2006)

Etrange quand meme. Chez moi les touches cit&#233;es fonctionnent. C'est un peu le grand n'importe quoi l&#224;. Selon les modeles les combinaisons de touches changent. 

Au fait il serait bien lors de demande d'infos sur l'usage de Windows de pr&#233;ciser si c'est sous Bootcamp ou Parallels, les r&#233;ponses ne sont pas n&#233;cessairement les memes, d'ou la confusion.


----------



## ikoff (17 Mars 2008)

trouvé sur le site support Boot Camp Apple
 :
2 doigts sur le track pad et click track pad :
*To right-click:*


Using a Mighty Mouse, click the upper-right side of the mouse.
Using a trackpad, place two fingers on the trackpad and click the trackpad button.


----------



## Macfan3 (17 Octobre 2008)

ikoff a dit:


> trouvé sur le site support Boot Camp Apple
> :
> 2 doigts sur le track pad et click track pad :
> *To right-click:*
> ...



Mille merci, sur mon MacBook Pro c'est la seule méthode qui fonctionne


----------

